# Best begging programming language?



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Well ive been wanting for awile to learn to program, and in 2 years i got a highschool java class im going to take,but i wanna get a head start, or at least know some programming. What would be the best language to learn first (also concerning one thats not real hard), java, c,c+,C++,c+++, visual basic? Also, whats a good book to read on learning whichever language you think? Thanks


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think c+ and c+++ exist...just c and c++


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

> just c and c++


that's fine.


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

For a beginning language, I would recomend Visual Basic.


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

Anyone else want to say "I think begging in French would be cool. people respond to that more warmly than German I think. Get you more $$ for the begging."

Anyway, I am in the C++ crowd. Start learning the basics there and when you get to Java you'll have a good understanding of programming concepts.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

English and then Visual Basic


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

All programming is ...read a record..write a record ..write a report. Someone told me that you really only write one program in your life (everything else are modifications to that program)


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

draceplace said:


> All programming is ...read a record..write a record ..write a report. Someone told me that you really only write one program in your life (everything else are modifications to that program)


That is a bit like saying all computing is just reading or writing 0s and 1s. I mean, if you've ever added or subtracted binary computers are just modifications of that.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Yep, get a language and a compiler and the fun begins. Beats the heck out of writing in binary!! I hate it when someone wants your program to actually do something.... I really hate reading books. 

I think I would borrow some simple code from somewhere, look it over, try to understand what its doing, then change it a little bit and see if it runs. The 'hello world' program that all beginners do will only get you so far but thats where you start. 

If you go to the discount section in the book store there are usually some books that have CD's with them that contain examples and a compiler. I would get one or a couple of those..I found some Java applets like this one day and they are pretty fun to play around with....


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

i know english perfectly well  ...so its either between visual basic or C++


----------



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

I don't know any good Visual Basic books, but if you're going to start C++ first, you should start with this book: C++ For Dummies.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

In my opinion, C/C++/Java is not the right choice for beginner. You can't learn how to swim directly in deep sea.

Start with something more programmer friendly like Visual Basic. When I learnt VB6, I used VB 6 in 21 days, then switched over to More VB 6 in 21 days. Then read VB 6 How To and then VB 6 Database How To. You may not need to go thru all these things, just grasp the basics of variables, arrays, objects, methods, events, classes, loops, if, case, while, etc. and then move on to something like C/C++/Java.


----------



## funkomatic (Jun 13, 2004)

Qbasic!!!!!


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Quick Basic!!! Oh man!! I forgot that option. It would be too simple to learn. But my guess is that it would be too naive as well.

I would prefer Visual Basic because its simple and powerful at the same time. Later if you decide that you don't want to learn something else, you will not feel too restricted in terms of functions and capability.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

How does this book look? http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/104-2969562-4287942?v=glance&s=books Ive seen great reviews on it.


----------



## bootyboy (Jul 16, 2003)

Go with Visual Basic....but make sure it's got the .NET framework....


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

I don't see why someone should start with VB when they are heading into a java class. My school started out with C++ and I have friends at two other universities that the intro programming courses are in Java. I just don't think someone new and knowing they will need java should start with VB. Basic C++ is easy and not a problem and will be a lot more useful once you get into your Java class.


----------



## tanjames_ph (Jul 20, 2004)

i'd go with qbasic, this really simple language will let you learn how to think in "loops" and "ifs". i remember writing a few games on a programmable calculator back in the 70's...


----------



## trueheart78 (Feb 17, 2003)

Cheese, I've got that book. While it's ok, it does lack file system operations(Reading and writing to files) and database interaction(which is a huge item in vb in my experience)

For visual basic, I'm unsure of. If you decide to try c++, I found that this book: http://www.bookfinder.com/dir/i/Problem_Solvng_with_C-Object_Programming/0536623317/ was great. I think it was my only book from ITT that I actually found VERY useful.


----------

